# Hardware Frage



## Kyoboku (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo liebe Community,
ich entschuldige mich schon mal im vor raus  das ich wahrscheinlich im falschen Bereich meine Frage stelle aber ich habe kein Ahnung wo ich sonst schreiben soll.

Also:
Mein Rechner hat extrem angefangen zu ruckeln bei Spielen die eig kein Problem für ihn darstellen sollten.
Irgendwann ist er einfach aus gegangen und ging nicht mehr an. Dann war ich damit beim Computerladen und der hat festgestellt das meine Wasserkühlung ausgelaufen ist, Sie haben dann meinen PC gereinigt und haben einen LC-CC-93 Lüfter eingebaut. Seit dem Läuft mein Rechner zwar wieder aber es Ruckelt immer noch. Ein Kumpel hat den in den Bios Einstellungen nachgeguckt und gesehn das meine CPU 78°c  erreicht. 
Ist das Problem jetzt das der Lüfter zu schlecht ist und reicht es einen besseren ein zu bauen?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (18. Mai 2015)

Kommt drauf welche CPU bei dir werkelt, aber es scheint an der zu geringen Kühlleistung zu liegen (oder bei der Montage was vergessen)


----------



## Dragon AMD (18. Mai 2015)

Erst mal wäre wichtig um welche CPU es sich handelt und ist sie übertaktet?


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2015)

Klingt stark danach, dass der Kühler einfach nicht richtig verbaut ist.  78°C ohne Last sind beeindruckend ...  Ich kenne CPUs die komplett ohne Kühler nicht so warm werden.


----------



## Kyoboku (18. Mai 2015)

Mein Prozessor: AMD Phenom(tm) IIX6 1090T Processor 3.20Ghz


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (18. Mai 2015)

entweder zu wenig/viel WLP oder vergessen die Folie vom Kühler zu entfernen


----------



## Watertouch (18. Mai 2015)

Ist zwar ein grottiger Kühler aber über 45°C Idle läuft der selbst mit dem Boxed Kühler :/ Vielleicht Wärmeleitpaste vergessen?


----------



## Kyoboku (18. Mai 2015)

Hmm.. Morgen werde ich mal nachsehen. 
Ich danke euch allen für eure schnelle Hilfen


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> entweder zu wenig/viel WLP oder vergessen die Folie vom Kühler zu entfernen



Also zu viel WLP wäre noch immer nicht SO übel.  Zu wenig auch nicht,  es sei denn es ist wirklich garnichts drauf.

Abdeckung vom Kühler draufgelassen könnte ich mir eventuell vorstellen, obwohl die auch nicht mehr als 10°C oder so isolieren sollte.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (18. Mai 2015)

Zuviel im Sinne von "Das die WLP eher isoliert als nur die Unebenheiten ausgleichen" 

Aber auch von der Kühlleistung würd ich den Kühler für unterdimensioniert halten


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2015)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Zuviel im Sinne von "Das die WLP eher isoliert als nur die Unebenheiten ausgleichen"
> 
> Aber auch von der Kühlleistung würd ich den Kühler für unterdimensioniert halten



Naja, meistens gleicht der Anpressdruck sowas fast vollständig aus.  Das Zeug landet dann halt nur überall anders im PC, was eine echte Sauerei ist. 

Ja so richtig toll war die Wahl nicht ...  aber 78°C direkt nach dem Aufwachen würde ich nur erwarten, wenn er vorher auf dem Grill gelegen hat.  Das würde jedes Stück Metall besser hinkriegen.


----------



## drstoecker (19. Mai 2015)

Läuft die pumpe überhaupt?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (19. Mai 2015)

Bei einem Luftkühler irrelevant, oder meinst du die für die GPU?


----------



## drstoecker (20. Mai 2015)

Sorry hatte gedacht du hast ne Wasserkühlung.


----------

